# Harbor Freight DC --- Any Particular Electrical Considerations



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Harbor Freight unit is the top contender at this point, but in another video I watched, (the DC was by Grizzly), the narrator mentioned he had it on a separate 20 amp circuit, but at lower temps in the shop, it still would occasionally trip the breaker. This got me to wonder if the HF unit is going to need a separate circuit, which might be difficult in my shop since everything is behind drywall and my panel is full.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It does need a 20 amp circuit. If you have a 20 amp circuit you can run it on then you'll be fine.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

It'll need its own 20 amp circuit. Not saying it needs a dedicated line all its own, but if you try to run it and another tool on the same line at the same time it'll trip the breaker. The only issue you might have is startup current. Depending on how touchy your circuit breakers are they could trip at the motors startup.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

What Epicfail48 said. I have one and know from experience it will trip with anything else running such as one of those small electric heaters much less a saw.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Also tripping the breaker caused me to take a label maker and label all the outlets with the breaker number they are on in the main box. Saves a little time when resetting and also helps in current management.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two of the HF dust collectors. I don't have any special electrical circuits for it. In fact one unit I have in a part of my shop there isn't electricity yet and I'm running it off a 100' extension cord.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Put it on a 20 amp circuit by itself and you should not have any problems, that is what I had to do.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

My shop has three circuits (that I know of): 2 15 AMP circuits, one for lights and one for electrical outlets; and one 230V for my saw. Being essentially a cheapskate, what I think I will try is powering the HF DC through the light circuit, thus isolating it from the outlet circuit I use for tools. If CB trips become a problem, then I'll bring in an electrician and see what can be done to provide a new 20A circuit as recommended above.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pretty sure a 15 amp circuit will not cut it. Start up current will trip the CB pretty often. :thumbdown:


----------



## RMK Designs (Dec 29, 2011)

What is the rating on the motor? It does not matter what circuits you have in the shop as long as the equipment on it is the proper size. I have the dust collector 220v 8 amp and planner 220v 9amp on a 20 amp circuit and all is fine.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> My shop has three circuits (that I know of): 2 15 AMP circuits, one for lights and one for electrical outlets; and one 230V for my saw. Being essentially a cheapskate, what I think I will try is powering the HF DC through the light circuit, thus isolating it from the outlet circuit I use for tools. If CB trips become a problem, then I'll bring in an electrician and see what can be done to provide a new 20A circuit as recommended above.


Startup current will pop that breaker immediately. Even if it was a 20 amp circuit, you still have to factor in the lights taking up a couple amps worth. Have you considered running a sub-panel to your shop?


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Startup current will pop that breaker immediately. Even if it was a 20 amp circuit, you still have to factor in the lights taking up a couple amps worth. Have you considered running a sub-panel to your shop?


The main panel is in the shop, as well as a sub panel for the auxiliary generator. The last electrician who worked on the panel told me it was "full." (I think it is a 200 amp panel). I need an electrician for some other work, so while he's here I'll ask him to reassess. All I need is for him to make the panel connection and then I can run the wire to the DC position via wall mounted conduit.

My shop was initially a living space in the basement --- drywalled, trim, etc., was carpeted when we bought the house 14 years ago. Ripped out the carpet and set up shop. Now trying to make all the organizational and health upgrades I should have made in 2001 but was too impatient to just get to work.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> My shop has three circuits (that I know of): 2 15 AMP circuits, one for lights and one for electrical outlets; and one 230V for my saw. Being essentially a cheapskate, what I think I will try is powering the HF DC through the light circuit, thus isolating it from the outlet circuit I use for tools. If CB trips become a problem, then I'll bring in an electrician and see what can be done to provide a new 20A circuit as recommended above.


I have my table saw (Craftsman Hybrid) and HF DC on the same circuit. I start up my DC first, let it get up to full speed, then turn on my DC. I have no problem with the CB tripping.


----------

